# Disappointed with Therapy



## Lollygagger (May 20, 2009)

I want my therapist to pick my brain. Instead, she just tells me the sorta stuff I could read in any self-help book. I don't think she's very good. But she is kinda cute. I want to find another therapist, but I'm afraid I'll hurt her feelings. Truth be told, she'd probably be glad to get rid of me. I don't know what to do.


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

I've switched therapists 4 times already and I just stopped going to them and made an appointment with another. I didn't even have to tell them and everything was ok. Especially if you just saw them for a few times, shouldn't be a problem.

I don't think it's worth it to waste time with someone who will just tell you things you could just read out of books. Unless you think it will get better, maybe try another one. Therapists shouldn't be upset if you leave and find someone different.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, as rachelynn said, don't worry about hurting her feelings. You're her client, and if it isn't working for you, you might want to try somebody else.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm agreeing with the previous posters, and also, have you thought of sharing with her your feelings about how your therapy is going, what you want that you're not getting, etc?
She may explain why she works the way she does, or offer to do it a little differently. And if you're still not satisfied and you leave, she'll know why you weren't happy, instead of thinking "I wonder what I did wrong?" Your feelings are waaay more important than your therapist's


----------



## summerfun09 (May 19, 2009)

I've been to a couple different therapists. It doesn't really help my SA but its nice to be able to get your feelings out to someone you can trust. I actually went to one last friday for the first time in 8 months. I'm hoping to get a little more out of it this time. You should explain to her what you want to get out of it. Just be honest with her and maybe she'll change it up a bit to get better results. good luck


----------



## johnmcclane (Apr 6, 2009)

> I want my therapist to pick my brain. Instead, she just tells me the sorta stuff I could read in any self-help book. I don't think she's very good. But she is kinda cute. I want to find another therapist, but I'm afraid I'll hurt her feelings. Truth be told, she'd probably be glad to get rid of me. I don't know what to do.


Do not worry about hurting feelings. She will not be offended.
If you stay with someone you're not happy with, it is a huge waste of your money.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

I have to agree. I didn't find my CBT very helpful either. And just like you said, I wanted my therapist to 'pick my brains' but instead, I found myself almost finishing her sentances for her. :sus

Gah, maybe I should go for another one. See if it's any better. :stu


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

This pretty much describes the last therapist I saw. At the time though, I actually did find it helpful as before then had no clue about the range of self help CBT books which were available and found the one she recommended really good as a starting point. It also helped to get some extra clarification from her on what was involved in using some of the ideas. At the same time though, I'm now past that 'introductory' stage and though I understand the basic concepts of CBT well am still finding I need further help - so tried to arrange more sessions with her. She told me at the time she couldn't provide further help and would have to refer me to another NHS clinic, as apparently I'm being classed as a 'complicated case'. I can' t help but find that pretty ridiculous, as there's nothing complicated about the extra help I'm asking for at all. The things that I need to have clarified would most likely only take up another 2- 3 more CBT one to one sessions. I can't help getting the impression (nice enough as this lady's been the last couple times I've talked to her over phone) than in actual fact the only reason she's classing me as being complicated is because what I'm asking requires a little thinking outside the box and not directly quoting from a self help book (which is what dominated most of our sessions before). I've now been on another NHS clinic's waiting list for more than 6 months, and have more than another years wait to go before I can see someone else thanks to that.


----------



## lars (Mar 20, 2009)

re-frame the whole experience and turn in into a learning opportunity that will reward u with a new skill set and can be applied in any area of your life that involves language...

learn the linguistic framework and model the conditioned responses/reflexes etc. and begin to retrain yourself. once you're completed you'll realize that not only have you solved your problem and now u have the tools to solve any of your future problems, and issues a friend might have as well as a variety of mechanisms to succeed in other areas of your life.

i highly suggest that you take this route because you already seem to know what is going to come out (or not come out) of a therapists mouth. take it the next step forward, put more of the problem on your own shoulders, learn a new skill and power through it with less dependence on someone else thus building more confidence in your own abilities.



Lollygagger said:


> I want my therapist to pick my brain. Instead, she just tells me the sorta stuff I could read in any self-help book. I don't think she's very good. But she is kinda cute. I want to find another therapist, but I'm afraid I'll hurt her feelings. Truth be told, she'd probably be glad to get rid of me. I don't know what to do.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

summerfun09 said:


> It doesn't really help my SA but its nice to be able to get your feelings out to someone you can trust.k


Pretty much the reason I still see my therapist. It's hard to find a good one.


----------

